# Daytime Balloon Pub meet Wed 21st May



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

At the moment 3 fellow forumers (?!?) have said that we'd have a midweek daytime meet at the Balloon Pub.
The date is provisionly set for 21st May.

Any one else fancy it?

Bec


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thats a Wednesday 

19th or 20th would be better!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Where the feck is the 'Balloon pub'?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Birdlip Hill nr Gloucester.......

Was the venue for our "Good Friday" last minute meet, had a nice (although dusty) big car park and served good food and drinks at good prices. Also close to Birdlip viewpoint for some excellent photo ops (see the Good Friday pics thread in this Event Forum)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Birdlip Hill nr Gloucester.......
> 
> Was the venue for our "Good Friday" last minute meet, had a nice (although dusty) big car park and served good food and drinks at good prices. Also close to Birdlip viewpoint for some excellent photo ops (see the Good Friday pics thread in this Event Forum)


Well ill prob be up for this one then(if i ever get my fecking wheels!!!), but ill be parking out on the road, i dont do 'dust' anymore


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lunch time Wednesday the 21st is the only date I can make. The roads should not be nearly as busy as they were on Good Friday, so we could do another cruise / photo shoot afterwards  Anybody else up for it?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Well ill prob be up for this one then(if i ever get my fecking wheels!!!), but ill be parking out on the road, i dont do 'dust' anymore


Not a good idea to park on the road outside the pub - it's on a very steep hill - you're likely to get flattened by an HGV going down it!

I think we were in the (dusty) overflow carpark last time. As it should not be so busy this time, we should get in the normal carpark ok.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I would love to join in , have a few days left to take still... its in my diary now , be good to meet some new faces !


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

OK folks, what time shall we say? 12ish?

Bec


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> OK folks, what time shall we say? 12ish?
> 
> Bec


Sounds fine  Hope the weather is as good as last time [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Anybody else? (Lisa.?)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If I'm gonna make it, I'd need to make it earlier........ have to be in work for 4pm back in Cardiff, so would need to leave before 3pm


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I would think we could meet earlier if you want.

Paul/John is earlier OK with you?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I would think we could meet earlier if you want.
> 
> Paul/John is earlier OK with you?


  Fine, as long as I don't have to get out of bed before 9 am Â  Call it a 10:30 (ish..)start then ?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

10.30ish is fine for me


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers guys 



> Anybody else? (Lisa.?)


Wow.. keen again Paul, thought you were married.... *lol*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er I am seperated (but still in one piece if you get my drift..) does this matter ? ??? 

Yeh I can leave Southampton early to get there at 10.30 am.

But where is "there" please Bec or anyone post a postcode thanks and hope its like today's sunny [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]weather too !

John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Wow.. keen again Paul, thought you were married.... *lol*


 : I am Tim, and you'll have the pleasure of meeting her on the day ;D 

I asked Lisa, because, she's local (ish...) been there before, and lets face it, a bit of a laugh  

John - I can offer you accomodation for the night. (If you don't mind sleeping on the lounge floor :-[ as the second bedroom is packed to the ceiling with our stuff for the flat)

See you at the Balloon then! (and any body else who can make it on the day)

Paul.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Paul,

As Dani, Wak Carol, Mayur can all vouch, I am happy for floor sleeping - it saves falling out of bed !

Cheers, how about a map or Postcode too please ?

John


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Thanks Paul,
> 
> As Dani, Wak Carol, Mayur can all vouch, I am happy for floor sleeping - it saves falling out of bed !
> 
> ...


I vouch! He is a good floor sleeper ;D
Paul you will have to get up early and wash his car for him before breakfast... that's what we had to offer John to entice him to stay over ;D

mayur


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I am Tim, and you'll have the pleasure of meeting her on the day


*chuckle* would she not give you a pass to come out again after how late we kept you last time? 



> I asked Lisa, because, she's local (ish...) been there before, and lets face it, a bit of a laugh


*grin* its all right, no need to explain


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And sleep with your pussy too Mayur :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh I forgot that... she enjoyed it... :

BTW, seeya at GTI tomorrow.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get there early mate, my car needs cleaning again! Hee hee ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I "might" be able to make this too.... if I'm there, I'm there


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Here's where it is, for anybody else interested:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... oordsys=gb

Air Balloon 
Crickley Hill, Birdlip, Gloucester, Gloucestershire, GL4 8JY

Bec - may be you should change the title to include the date - Wednesday 21st Â


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Marvellous.

Sorry for gate crashing this late but I've been in Spain 8)

I will be there for sure. Is there a plan to go for cruise? I live in Cheltenham so know the area very well. Would be more than happy to suggest a couple of routes if necessary?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Huw, that'll be good if you suggest some places for us. See you there


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok, folks are you all still up for this?
Paul, John, Tim, kmpowell, NuTTs, Huw.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Becky still ready for this !


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Ok, folks are you all still up for this?
> Paul, John, Tim, kmpowell, NuTTs, Huw.....


Absobloodylutely ;D ;D

Please can you confirm what time we are meeting at the Air Balloon *AND* also how much time we have on our hands before everyone starts dispersing so I can plan a sly little drive for after lunch if anyone is interested.

Churz then


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Meeting at 10.30am.

I could do with being back home for about 4.30, so would need to leave about 3.30ish, but can give and take a little.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Any room for me? 

I'll probably have to leave at 2.15pm though :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey that'd be nice , all squeeze up and let her in guys ! ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

It'll be nice to have another female come along [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-*


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Just as an extra, do any of you that are coming have one of the armrests? 
I fancy seeing one, as i'm considering this.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Meeting at 10.30am.
> 
> I could do with being back home for about 4.30, so would need to leave about 3.30ish, but can give and take a little.


Just want to qualify this so I fully understand :-/

Is that 10.30am at the pub or are some of you meeting up before hand and cruising to the Air Ballon for lunch?

I have a cunning route planned that includes a couple of fantastic country pubs joined together by some great open country roads.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just as an extra, do any of you that are coming have one of the armrests?
> I fancy seeing one, as i'm considering this.


Yes Bex i have an arm rest fitted, handy for resting the arm 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just want to qualify this so I fully understand Â :-/
> 
> Is that 10.30am at the pub or are some of you meeting up before hand and cruising to the Air Ballon for lunch?
> 
> I have a cunning route planned that includes a couple of fantastic country pubs joined together by some great open country roads.


Hi Huw,(Still remember the Car Show ticket thanks !)

I am getting there for 10.30, coming up from Southampton area. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Huw

A couple of us haven't got long (I've got to get back to work as well - Cardiff at 4pm) so by all means lets have a little drive about, but a full blown hoon is probably out of the question....

Keep 'em in mind, we'll pick another day soon when EVERYONE can have the pleasure of your roads......


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't make 10.30am but would like to meet for lunch. 
Are you planning to return to the Air Balloon around lunch time ?
Paula


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Just want to qualify this so I fully understand Â :-/
> 
> Is that 10.30am at the pub or are some of you meeting up before hand and cruising to the Air Ballon for lunch?
> 
> I have a cunning route planned that includes a couple of fantastic country pubs joined together by some great open country roads.


Yes, 10.30am at the Air Balloon Â 

Huw I think you might be able to answer PaulaTT, depending on wether your route starts after lunch or not Â


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Bec

Check your IM


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Huw, you've got IM now.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Huw, and another IM


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Right, i'll be off for a few days, so if i don't get chance to log on, i'll see you all on Wednesday. 

Hopefully Huw will be putting on a plan of action for the day 

Bec


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Won't be able to make this one now  Got handed a MASSIVE deadline for the 26th, so will be working all the hours god sends untill then.

Next one hopefully though.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That is a big shame <serious> was hoping to meet you at last.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately I am now in the same position as Kev due to a last minute RFP with a deadline for the end of play on Wednesday.

I can't make 10.30am but should be fine for lunch. If someone could provide me with a mobile number I will call to see where you all are at midday.

Why does this always happen to me - so unfair. Last time I was forced to pull out as I crashed the TT. Now work prevails. Arse.

Save me a space in the car park


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

If the sun is shining I might be near Birdlip around lunchtime so is the lunch meet still on and if so, what time?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did say I "might" be able to make this one, but the "might" has turned to "can't". :-/ 

Maybe the next one


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah apologises from me too 

I was near Cheltenham today too but just didn't have enough time to get to you before having to head back..............sorry.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well we had a very civilised time, glad I went Â ;D the rain held off all morning !

Nice to meet you Rebecca, John (again) and Huw ....thanks for leading us on a very enjoyable trip through the Cotswolds - for the first 15 mins after we left the Balloon, we never had another car infront holding us up! Great roads Â 

I have a few pics that I'll post later (I may censor those of Johns car and his latest additions ... Â ;D)

BTW John - You really must fix your _Club Audi_ Â badges on your car more securely, I mean you just have to look at them and they fall off Â  

Paul.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Shame about that pheasant that was dithering in the middle of the road between Bibury and the A40.

Lucky for me and Rebecca it decided to head back towards the opposite side of the road but was unfortunately hit by a car approaching in the opposite direction. :'( I believe John is still removing feathers from his TTR :-X 

Good to finally attend another TT meeting post Blenheim albeit a small one and put some names to faces. I will be posting some pics on here later.

TTFN


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hiy guys,

Really sorry I couldn't make it......GRRRRRR

Organise me another one soon... how aboiut Bank Holiday Monday?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Huw, good to have someone with local knowledge in the convoy 

Lovely countryside, shame we didnt have more time and more cars.......

Never mind next time we will !
Great to see we have yet another pretty lady on the forum Bex ! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Good job Lisa wasnt there as I think you two would have been fighting over me 8)
Thanks for breaking my car Paul :-X

Now another wash coming up ...BTW TIM you'll be pleased to know that there is someone else with disgraceful wheels too (and it aint Bec/Paul or me.....!) :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yeah apologises from me too
> 
> I was near Cheltenham today too but just didn't have enough time to get to you before having to head back..............sorry.


How's the Larry N Gitis Lisa ? :-[
Sorry we missed you today. :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So who's got all the pics then ?


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Now another wash coming up ...BTW TIM you'll be pleased to know that there is someone else with disgraceful wheels too (and it aint Bec/Paul or me.....!) :


Er, that will be me then :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Notice NO RAIN in the top pics Â :

A few pics of the meet (where's Huw!) plus some of a TTR with Recaro's and another one with an interesting colour combination - blue and yellow seats (I like it!)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

there you go ..... :


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

We were extremely lucky today as you can see from the clouds as the heavens didn't open.

1 minute silence for the pheasant please :-X  [smiley=oops.gif]

Can't post the pics here for some strange reason so please feel free to view them on the following link.

Enjoy http://www.pbase.com/vontrap/air_balloon_tt_meet


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice pics Huw, love number 007 , with Paul pretending not to be embarrassed just after he ripped off my Club Audi badge, see the silly grin !
;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

John what have u done to ur car NOW !!!! shiny thing on ur bonnet and all those bullet holes :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A mod that had to be done.From Waks "Max Power" stand at GTi show, only Â£4.99 for these rcing bonnet catches...amazing ! You dont have to drill through and they still hold the bonnet firmly shut.

Caught loads of "experts" with em ! Even one guy who shall remain nameless lifted the bonnet open to see how they fitted ( Yes without undoing the clips too !!) LOL

But dont worry Rob, they came off tonight after I got home.

Glad you like the bullet holes too ! ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Glad you like the bullet holes too !


You know me ! always one for origanallity thats why i bought a TT  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for turning up guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif], I enjoyed the run out. It was good to finally put faces to the names 

Thanks Huw for showing us some great roads [smiley=dude.gif], at least it didn't rain until the end.

Pics look good , although I look like a midget!!!!!!!!!!  and thankfully my car wasn't the dirtiest


----------

